# North Elmham Station Norfolk jan 2013



## alex76 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hay folks... well myself and kathyms decided to head back to the lovely county of Norfolk for our little urbex mooch yesterday as Norfolk has so much to see.
Well one of the sites we visited which I share with you now is the lovely little derelict station of North Elmham Station

bit of history

North Elmham station was opened in 1849 for great eastern railway Elmham in 1872 changed its name to North Elmham. The proceeding station is County School and following station is Dereham station which is a on going restoration project by the Mid-Norfolk railway organisation.
Due to Dr Beechings cuts it closed to passenger travel on the 5th of October 1964 and normal freight in 1971 but was still being used by neighbouring J R seamans granary up in till 1989.
now some time from the line being out of use in 1989 and 2009 the old station building was brought to be converted to residential use and the upper floor was added but roomier has it that not proper planning permission was granted and works come to a Holt and its layed derelict ever since.
Now unfortunately there is no internals as it was to busy to gain access 

how she looked few year ago with J R seamans in the back ground which is no longer there 















trucks being fill with grain at J R seamans 












how she looks today 















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Bones out (Jan 10, 2013)

Thought I recognised the shot of FB


----------



## alex76 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> Thought I recognised the shot of FB



hehe yeah they all go on there as well lol


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2013)

The first photo is more that a few years ago. the car is a give away so around the mid 1970's. Can't say the building has been improved much either.


----------



## alex76 (Jan 10, 2013)

night crawler said:


> The first photo is more that a few years ago. the car is a give away so around the mid 1970's. Can't say the building has been improved much either.



Very true mate when i got the photos from the web there was no date given when they where taken apart from the ones with the trains which where 87 and 88 yeah they have made a real mess of the building but with any luck it will be restored to its former self


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2013)

What a crying shame.


----------



## alex76 (Jan 10, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> What a crying shame.



Indeed mate mid-norfolk railways are working on buying it to restore it and turning into a tourist line so all good with any luck


----------



## Bones out (Jan 11, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> Thought I recognised the shot of FB





alex76 said:


> hehe yeah they all go on there as well lol



I meant the station, i recognised the station on FB and your report confirmed it.  

Cheers fella.


----------



## danXX20 (Jan 11, 2013)

nice one, love the low angle track shots.


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 12, 2013)

Love those shots, that is not the far away, might have to pop by for a mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Jan 12, 2013)

night crawler said:


> The first photo is more that a few years ago. the car is a give away so around the mid 1970's. Can't say the building has been improved much either.


Austin / Morris 1100 or similar. I got offered one a few years ago, but it had big holes in the rear floor pans, where the rats were getting in and the car smelt horrible.


----------



## alex76 (Jan 12, 2013)

Its a nice little splore is accessable just needs to be done first thing or later at night as there is a bike shop by the old parcel store and station rd can be busy with traffic and folk walking about


----------



## jaket (Jan 19, 2013)

ive been there. the bike station has some interesting old bikes...
nice pics 
jake


----------



## Labb (Jan 20, 2013)

Some really good shots here. I have been there several times. The place looks very derelict now. Quite sad.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd love to see whats left in there, god knows the railway always leave lots of they deem 'junk' lying around in closed up buildings.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 20, 2013)

Love derelict railways, nice job capturing what's left!


----------



## alex76 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------

